# any info on scattante bikes?



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

my wife saw an scattante that she really likes with 105's on it and also likes the cannondale sinapse i think is called but the one with 105's cost $1400 dont really want to go past $1,200 for her first road bike...what do you guys think of scattante bikes please...


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well it's the Performance house brand. Also it has the word 'scat' in it, which is troubling. Other than that they are probably OK bikes.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

I would say OK at best. I just sold my Scat CFR Sport Carbon today mainly because it was sized wrong but......after riding Trek Madone, Specialized Tarmac, and BH Prisma I can say that the ride and how the frame reacts and feels under you is amazingly better on the three latter bikes I mentioned. I would think the quality of materials they are using in the house brand is much different than some of the others. Scat may use similar or the same geometry as other frames but the material seems pretty inferior. I dreaded riding across separated pavement and bumps on my Scat but with the other bikes it was like they glided right over them. Also resale kind of sucks on the house brand. Took a decent sized loss on mine but I couldn't handle the ride and the bike being too big any longer. Just my $.02.


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

It depends on what you want it for. My wife and I both bought Scattante CFR Elites less than 3 years Now that we have over 5,000 miles each riding, I ma not sure I would go with the Scattante or not. I would look at them, but I learned fit is first and foremost. I enjoy the look of many of the other higher end bikes, and frequently admire them as I pass them. To make the ride a little more compliant, but not necessarily slower, I would suggest going with 700x25s and lowering the air pressure. We have also been happy with Performance for Tune-ups, though that will vary considerably depending on the store.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanx for the replies so far, she was looking at the w670 model, looks good and has good components but will keep shopping around a bit longer..


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I logged 5,700 miles on a Scattante CFR. My complaints: lack of a decent fit in the store and the seat rail bolt popped (twice). However, once I took it and got a good fit, Thomson seatpost and beefier wheels, it was just fine. IMHO, a good starter bike.


----------



## supamike318 (Apr 25, 2012)

I recently went to performance looking for a new bike and test rode the scattante r-570 as it seemed to be a pretty good deal for $900 with 105s. However, the ride just didn't feel all that great to me. I got a better feeling from the Fuji Roubaix 2.0. Now this is just my experience based on a couple short rides, but I think like everyone on this forum says, you need to take it for a ride and see what feels best for you.


----------



## csneom4a1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bought a Scat 650 from Super-Go in 2004 (now performance is in the location). I was just getting into road riding. Didn't realize it until later, but they sold me what they had in stock and not what fit me. I am 5'10" and they put me on a 57, and just gave me a shorter stem. I had to get an even shorter stem later. And this was after their "professional" fitting. Also, my handle bar was way to wide for my body size, and they never even bothered to measure or change it. I was spreading my arms pretty wide whenever I was on the hoods. To this day, the only thing I will ever purchase from them is clothes and shoes, because I can make sure they fit in store before paying.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

csneom4a1 said:


> Bought a Scat 650 from Super-Go in 2004 (now performance is in the location). I was just getting into road riding. Didn't realize it until later, but they sold me what they had in stock and not what fit me. I am 5'10" and they put me on a 57, and just gave me a shorter stem. I had to get an even shorter stem later. And this was after their "professional" fitting. Also, my handle bar was way to wide for my body size, and they never even bothered to measure or change it. I was spreading my arms pretty wide whenever I was on the hoods. To this day, the only thing I will ever purchase from them is clothes and shoes, because I can make sure they fit in store before paying.


Real good point, csneom4a1. When I bought my CFR I had no clue, never sat on a road bike before, let alone know how to use the shifters. But, at 5'10" they at least got the 54 size correct. BUT, when I went to pick it up, I had to ask to at least have the seat height fitted to me. They seemed put out. I lucked out because it was not a really bad fit. My philosophy is the same as yours: clothes and accessories... that's it.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Not too keen on the carbon models, but the w670 is a good bike. My little brother has a 2007 R660 in his stable of bikes. I really like the ride of it. Very comfortable and the frame is nice. Scattante is made in the same factory as Fuji, Felt, Scott and the BD bikes. Carbon frames might be different but the aluminum is good quality on this one. You should be fine and they are an excellent value. Resale value? It has Ultegra and you're already getting the bike for around what a new Ultegra group costs. That means that it will lose very little value. You could probably sell it four years from now for a grand. Not bad huh? Just make sure it fits and you're good to go.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Check out the geometry charts for the two bikes you're looking at. The Synapse is a distinctive type of frame (other mfgrs make similar) with a slightly longer head tube and wheel base for a different ride for people who want a high performance bike but don't want the full racy position that most road bikes have.

That should be your main decision factor.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

I rode a Scattante aluminum frame for a bit. I couldn't pass on a brand new $50 frame. Although, after riding it I found out that mine flexed during climbs and sprints. It will work for a recreational rider as long as they aren't going to lay down a lot of torque.


----------

